# [EVDL] Fwd: [NEEAA] Bob Rice Passed 5/13



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

very sad news indeed...he was full of life, his thoughts and writings were =
very original, and a generous heart
The evdl will not be the same without Bob
Hazem
=

> Date: Fri, 13 May 2011 14:35:02 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Fwd: [NEEAA] Bob Rice Passed 5/13
> =

> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Dave Oliveria <[email protected]>
> Date: Fri, May 13, 2011 at 2:31 PM
> Subject: [NEEAA] Bob Rice Passed 5/13
> To: NEEAA Groups <[email protected]>
> =

> =

> =

> =

> It is with deep sadness that I pass along the news of Bob's passing. He
> passed away this morning at Connecticut Hospice. The family is working on
> funeral arrangements now and I'll send along details as they become
> available.
> =

> Yours in EVs,
> =

> Dave
> =

> =

> =

> __._,_.___
> Reply to sender<[email protected]?subject=3DRe%3A%20Bob%20Rice%20Pas=
sed%205%2F13>|
> Reply
> to group<[email protected]?subject=3DRe%3A%20Bob%20Rice%20Passed%205%=
2F13>|
> Reply
> via web post<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/post;_ylc=3DX3oDMTJxMTdv=
b2Q5BF9TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRtc2dJZAM=
yNDExBHNlYwNmdHIEc2xrA3JwbHkEc3RpbWUDMTMwNTMxMTUwNg--?act=3Dreply&messageNu=
m=3D2411>|
> Start
> a New Topic<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/post;_ylc=3DX3oDMTJmNTlpa=
mdrBF9TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDZnRy=
BHNsawNudHBjBHN0aW1lAzEzMDUzMTE1MDY->
> Messages in this
> topic<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/message/2411;_ylc=3DX3oDMTM1cDF=
zcDk1BF9TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRtc2dJZA=
MyNDExBHNlYwNmdHIEc2xrA3Z0cGMEc3RpbWUDMTMwNTMxMTUwNgR0cGNJZAMyNDEx>(
> 1)
> Recent Activity:
> =

> =

> Visit Your Group<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA;_ylc=3DX3oDMTJmcXFzZ=
DFlBF9TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDdnRs=
BHNsawN2Z2hwBHN0aW1lAzEzMDUzMTE1MDY->
> [image: Yahoo!
> Groups]<http://groups.yahoo.com/;_ylc=3DX3oDMTJlcXBucTRmBF9TAzk3NDc2NTkwB=
GdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDZnRyBHNsawNnZnAEc3RpbWUD=
MTMwNTMxMTUwNg-->
> Switch to: Text-Only<[email protected]?subject=3DChange+D=
elivery+Format:+Traditional>,
> Daily Digest <[email protected]?subject=3DEmail+Delivery:+Dige=
st> =95
> Unsubscribe <[email protected]?subject=3DUnsubscribe> =95=
Terms
> of Use <http://docs.yahoo.com/info/terms/>
> .
> =

> __,_._,___
> =

> =

> =

> -- =

> http://www.evalbum.com/2149
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110513/cb35ca=
29/attachment.html =

> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110513/d862a1a9=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Very sad news to hear. We will however carry on with his wit, humor and
expertise and pass it along for the next generation of EV builders. Don't
forget Bob, ever. 

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Fwd-NEEAA-Bob-Rice-Passed-5-13-tp3520877p3521009.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is truly a sad day in the EV world. Bob was an inspiration to many
including myself and a personality that will be greatly missed. I truly had
many great occasions with Bob as part of the NJ EAA and the NEEAA and at the
power of DC when his Jetta Lead Sled did the Autocross....

I will truly miss Bob and my thoughts and prayers are with his family at
this time. His words will not be forgotten.....

Sincerely;


Douglas A. Stansfield
Vice President, www.ECEDRA.com 
President, Trans Atlantic Electric Conversions LLC
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
President, NJ Electric Auto Association
Member, Board of Directors, Electric Auto Association




-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Hazem Sedra
Sent: Friday, May 13, 2011 2:44 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fwd: [NEEAA] Bob Rice Passed 5/13


very sad news indeed...he was full of life, his thoughts and writings were
very original, and a generous heart The evdl will not be the same without
Bob Hazem

> Date: Fri, 13 May 2011 14:35:02 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Fwd: [NEEAA] Bob Rice Passed 5/13
> 
> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Dave Oliveria <[email protected]>
> Date: Fri, May 13, 2011 at 2:31 PM
> Subject: [NEEAA] Bob Rice Passed 5/13
> To: NEEAA Groups <[email protected]>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is with deep sadness that I pass along the news of Bob's passing. 
> He passed away this morning at Connecticut Hospice. The family is 
> working on funeral arrangements now and I'll send along details as 
> they become available.
> 
> Yours in EVs,
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> __._,_.___
> Reply to 
> sender<[email protected]?subject=Re%3A%20Bob%20Rice%20Passed%205%
> 2F13>|
> Reply
> to 
> group<[email protected]?subject=Re%3A%20Bob%20Rice%20Passed%205%2F
> 13>|
> Reply
> via web 
> post<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/post;_ylc=X3oDMTJxMTdvb2Q5BF9
> TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRtc2dJZAMyN
> DExBHNlYwNmdHIEc2xrA3JwbHkEc3RpbWUDMTMwNTMxMTUwNg--?act=reply&messageN
> um=2411>|
> Start
> a New 
> Topic<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/post;_ylc=X3oDMTJmNTlpamdrBF
> 9TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDZnRy
> BHNsawNudHBjBHN0aW1lAzEzMDUzMTE1MDY->
> Messages in this
> topic<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/message/2411;_ylc=X3oDMTM1cD
> FzcDk1BF9TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRt
> c2dJZAMyNDExBHNlYwNmdHIEc2xrA3Z0cGMEc3RpbWUDMTMwNTMxMTUwNgR0cGNJZAMyND
> Ex>(
> 1)
> Recent Activity:
> 
> 
> Visit Your 
> Group<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA;_ylc=X3oDMTJmcXFzZDFlBF9TAzk
> 3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDdnRsBHNsa
> wN2Z2hwBHN0aW1lAzEzMDUzMTE1MDY->
> [image: Yahoo!
> Groups]<http://groups.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X3oDMTJlcXBucTRmBF9TAzk3NDc2NTkw
> BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDZnRyBHNsawNnZnAEc3
> RpbWUDMTMwNTMxMTUwNg--> Switch to: 
> Text-Only<[email protected]?subject=Change+Delivery+Fo
> rmat:+Traditional>, Daily Digest 
> <[email protected]?subject=Email+Delivery:+Digest> . 
> Unsubscribe <[email protected]?subject=Unsubscribe> . 
> Terms of Use <http://docs.yahoo.com/info/terms/>
> .
> 
> __,_._,___
> 
> 
> 
> --
> http://www.evalbum.com/2149
> -------------- next part -------------- An HTML attachment was 
> scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110513/cb35ca29
> /attachment.html _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110513/d862a1a9/attac
hment.html
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Never having met the man, but having heard lots of positives about him, and
learned a lot from him on this list, I just did a google on him and found
this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw_jbj_rrtU

Seems like a nice tribute to what he was about.

Our EV world (and the world in general) has lot a great one!

- Peter Flipsen Jr



On Fri, May 13, 2011 at 1:39 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This is truly a sad day in the EV world. Bob was an inspiration to many
> > including myself and a personality that will be greatly missed. I truly
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What a sad day indeed! I always enjoy'd razzing Bob 'bout which one of us
would drive farther to the PIR Events in Oregon, I think I prolly had a
couple hundred miles on him with the drive from Alaska. I do know that one
day when I grow up I'd like to be able to speel and wright tings jus like
Bob did :-(

Mike



> gottdi <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Very sad news to hear. We will however carry on with his wit, humor and
> > expertise and pass it along for the next generation of EV builders. Don't
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob gave me my very first ride in an EV. He was a great guy and will be missed by many.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, May 13, 2011 at 9:01 PM, Roger Heuckeroth <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Bob gave me my very first ride in an EV. He was a great guy and will be
> > missed by many.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I met him at the Citicar gathering a while back. Great guy, lots of good 
stories and the unforgettable Bob Rice 'isms (sheeple, etc.)

He was an EV great. I'll miss him, his advice, and his words - as will the 
entire EV community.

Tom Keenan



----- Original Message ----
From: Ben <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, May 13, 2011 6:13:10 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fwd: [NEEAA] Bob Rice Passed 5/13

On Fri, May 13, 2011 at 9:01 PM, Roger Heuckeroth <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Bob gave me my very first ride in an EV. He was a great guy and will be
> > missed by many.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tom Keenan wrote:
> > I met him at the Citicar gathering a while back. Great guy, lots of good
> > stories and the unforgettable Bob Rice 'isms (sheeple, etc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob Rice changed my vocabulary, permanently. I can't look at a VW Bug
without calling it a "jokeswagen" Bless you, Bob, as you change the
vocabulary of Heaven.








> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Dave Oliveria <[email protected]>
> Date: Fri, May 13, 2011 at 2:31 PM
> Subject: [NEEAA] Bob Rice Passed 5/13
> To: NEEAA Groups <[email protected]>
>
>
>
>
> It is with deep sadness that I pass along the news of Bob's passing. He
> passed away this morning at Connecticut Hospice. The family is working on
> funeral arrangements now and I'll send along details as they become
> available.
>
> Yours in EVs,
>
> Dave
>
>
>
> __._,_.___
> Reply to
> sender<[email protected]?subject=3DRe%3A%20Bob%20Rice%20Passed%205%2=
F13>|
> Reply
> to
> group<[email protected]?subject=3DRe%3A%20Bob%20Rice%20Passed%205%2F1=
3>|
> Reply
> via web
> post<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/post;_ylc=3DX3oDMTJxMTdvb2Q5BF9T=
Azk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRtc2dJZAMyNDExBHN=
lYwNmdHIEc2xrA3JwbHkEc3RpbWUDMTMwNTMxMTUwNg--?act=3Dreply&messageNum=3D2411=
>|
> Start
> a New
> Topic<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/post;_ylc=3DX3oDMTJmNTlpamdrBF9=
TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDZnRyBHNsaw=
NudHBjBHN0aW1lAzEzMDUzMTE1MDY->
> Messages in this
> topic<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA/message/2411;_ylc=3DX3oDMTM1cDF=
zcDk1BF9TAzk3MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRtc2dJZA=
MyNDExBHNlYwNmdHIEc2xrA3Z0cGMEc3RpbWUDMTMwNTMxMTUwNgR0cGNJZAMyNDEx>(
> 1)
> Recent Activity:
>
>
> Visit Your
> Group<http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEEAA;_ylc=3DX3oDMTJmcXFzZDFlBF9TAzk3=
MzU5NzE0BGdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDdnRsBHNsawN2Z2h=
wBHN0aW1lAzEzMDUzMTE1MDY->
> [image: Yahoo!
> Groups]<http://groups.yahoo.com/;_ylc=3DX3oDMTJlcXBucTRmBF9TAzk3NDc2NTkwB=
GdycElkAzIxMzQ5MTgxBGdycHNwSWQDMTcwNTEyNjIxMgRzZWMDZnRyBHNsawNnZnAEc3RpbWUD=
MTMwNTMxMTUwNg-->
> Switch to:
> Text-Only<[email protected]?subject=3DChange+Delivery+For=
mat:+Traditional>,
> Daily Digest <[email protected]?subject=3DEmail+Delivery:+Dige=
st>
> =95
> Unsubscribe <[email protected]?subject=3DUnsubscribe> =95
> Terms
> of Use <http://docs.yahoo.com/info/terms/>
> .
>
> __,_._,___
>
>
>
> --
> http://www.evalbum.com/2149
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110513/cb35ca29/at=
tachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Indeed, I am certain that we will be feeling that missing "opinion" that
most of felt,but that Bob never hesitated to express. I am hoping that
someone picks up the mantle, and carries on his proud tradition. (Mike?)
On a personal note, I first met Bob at an event over 10 years ago, and
always enjoyed (looked forward to) meeting him at the many events that my
family has attended in the ensuing years. I am confident that he has been
called to serve a greater purpose. One that is fitting of such a large man
with aneven larger heart and soul.
Onward Bob, Onward!



> "brucedp5" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> > From: Dave Oliveria <[email protected]>
> ...


----------

